# Abusive migration consulting service



## Read the ToS (2 d ago)

Hi; quick head up about the migration service of IC 

Be advise to read very carefully the ToS of ICaustralia.com before signing up & providing credit card

All visa fees are NOT included in service offer

Company will only provide partial refunds (less than 50%) after enrolling you

Thus cancelling is costly

Get inform before proceeding


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

That probably applies to all migration agents, especially about their fee not including the visa fee itself.


----------

